# System Specs



## Challseus (Aug 25, 2004)

Sup all.

I just wanted to know the specs of everyone's computers.  My reasoning for this is because I'm currently creating a module using Neverwinter Nights' Aurora engine.  There are couple of areas where the game slows down, and it was starting to **** me off, because I want the module to be perfect.

Then I began to think that it might not be a problem, seeing as I have an old computer, and that hopefully, the majority of people have better machines.

Speaking of which, here are my specs on the machine I am currently creating and testing the module on (if I'm missing anything important, let me know):

AMD Athlon 1000 XP
426 M Of Ram
NVIDIA GeForce 2 (64MB)

I would really appreciate if whoever reads this takes a couple of minutes to post their specs.  It would really help me with the construction of my mod.

Thank you for your time...


----------



## just_jon (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm not sure what all I've got in the box here, and I don't have the tools to find out, but look at it this way --

How old is your system? In terms of when that stuff was grade-A equipment. Then figure that, every x months y percent of all computers are upgraded. Maybe every 6 months, 5% or whatever.

That might give you a bit of a feel for raw numbers. Regulars here often have a little something extra under the hood, because we use the computer so much we tend to need it. But we may not be representative of the general population.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2004)

The video memory may be slowing you down when it comes to a lot of action on the screen using high detail. Have you tried cutting the detail down and running those slow parts. I'm using a 2.4G P4, 512 DDR and GeForce 4 (128 MB)


----------



## Cam (Aug 26, 2004)

Oops maybe I should have logged in before i hit post. Oh well no harm no foul.


----------



## just_jon (Aug 26, 2004)

1.5G P4, 512 DDR and ? here...


----------



## Challseus (Aug 26, 2004)

Anonymous said:
			
		

> The video memory may be slowing you down when it comes to a lot of action on the screen using high detail. Have you tried cutting the detail down and running those slow parts. I'm using a 2.4G P4, 512 DDR and GeForce 4 (128 MB)



Hmm, that was what my Father said to me.  To be honest, I bought that card (NVIDIA GeForce2 64 MB), which wasn't even top of the line, 3 years ago to play a game.  So, I have been thinking I should get a new video card, I'm just not sure about which on

I would probably spend about $150 on it...


----------



## -sam (Aug 27, 2004)

Challseus said:
			
		

> Hmm, that was what my Father said to me.  To be honest, I bought that card (NVIDIA GeForce2 64 MB), which wasn't even top of the line, 3 years ago to play a game.  So, I have been thinking I should get a new video card, I'm just not sure about which on
> 
> I would probably spend about $150 on it...



Considering that the NWN expansion Hordes of the Underdark was putting a strain on my Radeon 9500 bumping your video card is an excellent idea.  My suggestion, pick up a mid-range Radeon, preferably a 9600XT, that pretty much has the best bang for the buck you're willing to lay out.  Actually, shelling out for a processor upgrade would probably be a good idea too, the 2500+ is dirt cheap these days and overclocks nicely.  

As for my gaming rig:
AMD 2500+ (running at 3200+ speeds  )
nVidia 6800
1 GB RAM

Of course for everything else I have thisbeauty 

-sam


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm not much of a gamer so my specs are not that great..

AMD Athlon 1000XP
384 RAM

but I recently treated myself to a new graphics card - GeForce fx5200 with 128Mb - superb for DVDs (which I watch on the PC sometimes).

Should really upgrade the processor...but I have to convince the Finance Committee first...!!


----------

